# Arthroscopic knee procedures



## cwilson3333 (Jul 18, 2013)

Would like to see if other ortho's would code this surgical procedure as:
CPT 29881
CPT 29874

Brief op note:
Procedures: Arthroscopy left knee
                  Chondroplasty patella, femoral trochlea, medial femoral condyle,   medial
                   tibial plateau, lateral tibial plateau
                  Partial lateral menisectomy       

.....Two portals made, infrapatellar , one medial and one lateral.....Patellpofemoral had
chondromalacia on patella and femoral trochlea. .....trimmed down to good cartilage bed....Medial joint line had gross chondromalacia changes, actually had loose cartilage floating around which was debrided, flap tears taken down, and evidence of eburnated boneon both medial tib plateau and femoral condyle......Lateral joint line had complex tear inner border meniscus that was trimmed with shaver to good peripheral rim.

I know I can't code CPT 29877, but can CPT 29874 be used for the loose cartilage and flap tears that were debrided and taken down.  29874 references "chondral fragmentation"
per AMA.


----------



## dclark7 (Jul 18, 2013)

According to NCCI edits 29874 is bundled with 29881 and no modifier is allowed.


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 18, 2013)

dclark7 said:


> According to NCCI edits 29874 is bundled with 29881 and no modifier is allowed.



You have G0289 for this procedure. I believe if it's in a separate compartment you can report.


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 18, 2013)

cwilson3333 said:


> Would like to see if other ortho's would code this surgical procedure as:
> CPT 29881
> CPT 29874
> 
> ...



I think it's a stretch..I would not. Sounds like a debridement.


----------



## dclark7 (Jul 19, 2013)

nyyankees said:


> You have G0289 for this procedure. I believe if it's in a separate compartment you can report.


 
According to NCCI edits G0289 is bundled with 29881.  A modifier is allowed, but I think only for foreign body removal if the foreign body is >5 mm.


----------



## rzink (Jul 19, 2013)

Agree. 29881 is the only code that should be reported per CCI edits.


----------

